# How to rescore a trailer: The Maze Runner



## marcodistefano (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello everyone,
Recently I rescored the trailer of the maze runner movie as an assignment to the Facebook group film scoring practice.

I decided to create a video to show my approach which is based on three steps

1 - Adjust tempo track to fit with the video

2 - Analyse the video and divide it into parts, identify the link between these parts

3 - Start to compose music for each part


Of course you don't need to create two minutes of original music, rather use one or two ideas to develop.

Also reusing some material in different parts that are very similar is an efficient tool. 

I do it in this trailer when I am using the same material for the beginning and the end, with just a slighlty change on the tempo and time signature. Or the chord sequence that goes from the euphone to the strings introducing the brass section.


Hope you will find this video interesting, let me know what you think leaving your comment!


Libraries used:

- London Contemporary Orchestra Strings

- Bernard Herrman composer toolkit

- Albion III, IV, V

- Spitfire Symphonic Brass

- Spitfire Masse

- Hans Zimmer Percussion


Final Trailer here


How to video here


----------

